# -

## Lara77

!

          ?

,     ,    .      .   @. (..  ,   ).

         (    ).

   :

 :
            .       . 
                  ,      

:

      319000.  ѻ
       100%             

 -  
          -  .
      -     2 () .
           (2- )          ,        ,        

,       ,        ,     319000?

     ,            ,  ,       ?

           ? 

         (   )?

----------


## Lara77

.

----------

,         .
 ,     ,       , ,      .
      -     ,   . 
    ,      " ",         .

        ?     ?

----------


## alexstrel

*Lara77*,       ,     .          ,   .

----------


## babulia

"", ..      :
1.     , ..   ,   
2.     
3.   ""     , ..    (   )   (, ),     ,        .   , ...           ,      "",      .     .

----------


## alexstrel

> ..    (   )   (, )


      ?

----------

> "", ..      :
> 1.     , ..   ,


      ?         .

----------


## Server56

> 3.   ""     , ..    (   )   (, ),


   ?
    ,       (   400    25 ).    ,       .
       ,       .

----------


## babulia

,   ,      "...   ...".  ,       .     .
,      ,       ,   ,   .
       .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,      ,       ,   ,   .


          .    .

         .     ,    .           ,    ,      .

----------


## Server56

> ,


 . , ,    ( , ),  ,  .
       /.       .   .

----------


## babulia

?                   ,      .
  - :"   -   ".           .     .

----------


## Server56

,      .  :Wow:

----------


## alexstrel

:Big Grin: 
     ,   .

----------


## Server56

> ,      .


 :Super: 




> 


  ?
 ,      .

----------

> ,      ,       ,   ,   .
>        .


 .         .       .  ,    ,       ,  ,   ..     .
          -    ,  ,  , .   . 
       .     .          " ":  -   ,  -   .     .        -      ,   ....    ,     ,    ,   .     "    ,     "....      ,      ( ,  ).
  -  ...

----------


## ..

,      -? "  " - ?      ?   ,   " "    " "? , , ,      :Smilie:  
    -   (, ,  ).  -   .           .
     "   "? ,  ,     ,        10 ..
        -   ,   .
     (   ).

----------

